# What is this?



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc86/mpphotobucket1/plant ID/flowerID2.jpg

I havent been able to figure it out. The bees like it. I get 2 or 3 of them popping up randomly in garden beds each year. It was about 4 ft tall with leaves as big as your hand.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It looks to be one of the many species of Polygonum or Smartweed.

There are over 80 species that grow in the US. Here's a list of species to match it with. 

http://plants.usda.gov/java/ClassificationServlet?source=display&classid=POLYG4


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*thanks*

i think you've pointed me in the right direction. At 1st i was wondering if it was the japanese knotweed that i've read about on here , but it has purple flowers. Looks like it may be related. I've also noticed a smaller version with white flowers and lance like leaves and a small purple flowered one with lance like leaves... looks like the are all somewhat related.


----------

